# Catching smaller walleye Devils Lake NODAK



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Want to do a little walleye fishing when I;m done duck hunting so time is a problem. I'm big on light tackle fly fishing is my real bag bonefish tarpon. But when it comes to Walleye I become a meat hunter. Would like to catch about 15 over a week about two dinners in Nd 5 fish and 10 fish to take home thats a limit. Oct 1st week Creel bay devils lake small boat very little time 2 pound fish favored. Might have 10 hours might only have 2 hours over that week.


----------

